
Walmart Announces Purchase of Parcel, a Same-Day and Last-Mile Delivery Company - Nelkins
https://corporate.walmart.com/article/walmart-announces-the-acquisition-of-parcel-a-technology-based-same-day-and-last-mile-delivery-company
======
Nelkins
See also: [https://blog.walmart.com/business/20171003/who-is-parcel-
wha...](https://blog.walmart.com/business/20171003/who-is-parcel-what-this-
delivery-company-means-to-walmart)

